

Ask Headline: How to go from idea to product (for hardware)? - richardofyork

We all know how to go from idea to product when we want to build a software product. But how do you go from idea to product when your idea is a hardware?<p>I am inspired by the Nest thermostat:
http://www.nest.com/
======
willpower101
A good resource might be the the wakemate blog or contacting on of their
employees. I think they went from prototype to design with a similar product
to the fitbit. They wrote about sourcing Chinese manufacturers and a whole lot
more. I'm curious what others in this field have to say though.

------
lylejohnson
I suppose the answer is something along the lines of, "find a partner who
knows something about designing and manufacturing hardware (or learn it
yourself)". But yeah, I've wondered this myself on those occasions when I came
up with an idea that involved some kind of hardware device.

